# idea for a section



## justugh (Sep 14, 2014)

hi 

just a idea 

but what about a section for ppl looking to go legal .............u know where to get some training to apply to work in a shop 

maybe away to make up a grow resume....how too and what they are looking for 

a list of the basic things u need to apply certs and knownagle


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 14, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea. Sub forum in the black briefcase


----------



## justugh (Sep 14, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Sub forum in the black briefcase


 well to help i found one thing already 

http://www.cannabistraininginstitute.com/courses/asa/asa-cti-cannabis-certification/


----------



## justugh (Sep 16, 2014)

sweet no op has told me no it is bad 

can someone please tell me when u do it ............i can really use the help to make something up to apply for grow jobs


----------



## justugh (Jun 28, 2015)

re bringing this up


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2015)

bumping for a OP response


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

justugh said:


> hi
> 
> just a idea
> 
> ...


I have grandiose plans to have my own thing going, but when reality sets in and I'm just another shmo; how can I put this shit on a resume?


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I have grandiose plans to have my own thing going, but when reality sets in and I'm just another shmo; how can I put this shit on a resume?


that is why i was asking for a section 
i thought it would help RIU give a place for shop owners and other ppl to post requirements to work in their shops 
more ppl more traffic and they would stand out as the place for us stoners to get help going legal


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

justugh said:


> that is why i was asking for a section
> i thought it would help RIU give a place for shop owners and other ppl to post requirements to work in their shops
> more ppl more traffic and they would stand out as the place for us stoners to get help going legal


Do you mean , something like a state by state jobs board?


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Do you mean , something like a state by state jobs board?


more along the lines of a general cover all 

the state to state thing might take a while and to cover self the first post should be a updated copy of state laws dealing with this subject (not just having it but making it and selling it ) 

i seen options for getting a growers permit then a fedex permit allowing u to legally sell to shops

i am looking for a general understanding section were someone like us can go to and start the path to legal work in a shop or supplying a shop 
do they want me to have a cert in ethics 
do they want me to have certs in growing 
would they like me to bring in samples of what i have grown on own 
do they want a detail grow report on several of the plants (if so how should that be formatted) 

the biz is booming everywhere i seen different rules from state to state what u have to have ..........i want to go take the class and apply for the work


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2015)

a bud tender job is easy

let me sample everything we sell ....i use my 20 years plus exp of all i have smoked and info the ppl when they tell me what they are looking for plus providing some light entertainment so they feel clam and comfy in the store and spend more money


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

www.oregon.gov/olcc/marijuana/


justugh said:


> more along the lines of a general cover all
> 
> the state to state thing might take a while and to cover self the first post should be a updated copy of state laws dealing with this subject (not just having it but making it and selling it )
> 
> ...


Got it.  Here is the first post. The Permanent temporary rules have peen posted by state officials in Oregon for Recreational Growers, Produces, Wholesalers, and Retailers. ( Lab testing procedures are covered on another part of the webite) These rules are comprehensive and pertain to anyone interested in working in the recreational marijuana industry.(Does NOT pertain to Medical Marijuana) .www.oregon.gov/olcc/*marijuana*/


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

justugh said:


> a bud tender job is easy
> 
> let me sample everything we sell ....i use my 20 years plus exp of all i have smoked and info the ppl when they tell me what they are looking for plus providing some light entertainment so they feel clam and comfy in the store and spend more money


I forgot to address the Fed -Ex thing. Did you mean resprosisity resprosicity Fuck it state to state sales. LOL


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I forgot to address the Fed -Ex thing. Did you mean resprosisity resprosicity Fuck it state to state sales. LOL


www.greenzipp.com


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

justugh said:


> www.greenzipp.com


There is already several groups doing similar things now. I consult for some of them. I actually assisted in setting up several large grows. and in one case found the real estate they needed. Here is an example of one of our executive summaries. In my network, I have a lawyer, chemist, a guy with a Masters in Quantitative finance, (The Computer who wares tennis shoes) and an artist. We are always open to new ideas

*Executive Summary:*

With over 30 years of Marijuana experience in; cultivation, and propagation. 420 Creation is offering the opportunity for investors to be a part of this revolutionary “budding” experience. We have the ability to conservatively project an approximate 20,000% return on investments secured by a first deed of trust on improved real estate. Our proven methodology of utilizing the power of sun, water, air dirt, and some fertilizer, have allowed us to accumulate a plethora of hybrid seeds available to consumers, which alone could produce over $100,000 in gross revenue charging only 33% the price of the competitors, easily recouping the $2000 a year residual investment needed for propagation of that size of inventory.

To get the real “stalk” of the issue; with the observations of how the marijuana regulations and industry in Colorado and Washington recorded a presumptive model of volatility and valuation of a consistent multi-year projection was formulated. With outlined trends in supply and demand consistent with both emerging markets, our projection ignores the possible increase in baseline value spikes as demand increases during the initial development of the market. The industry trends exhibited in both Colorado and Washington, showed a lack of product along with a 60% increase in price during the initial week of sales ranging from initial retail prices of $4000 dollars a pound, to approximately $6400 a pound, where our model uses a very conservative average wholesale pricing of $1500.00 a pound, and discerning any projected increase in price during initial sales.

Along with the profit of pure wholesaling and retailing marijuana seeds in national forums such as “High Times Magazine” we will also wholesale the flowers and marijuana by- products such as the highly valued concentrates of the essential oils containing the chemical properties of THC and CBD, in a larger metropolitan area. Additionally, we will be hosting a vending stand at the Seattle Hempfest. The Seattle Hempfest is an annual conglomerate of tourists, experts and industry leaders in the cultivation of the American Marijuana business, bringing people from across the globe and publications to the forefront of the industry in the beautiful city of Seattle. This annual venue allows vendors and growers to display their year’s hard work all together allowing everyone from the casual smoker, enthusiasts and even connoisseurs to revel in the abundance of the expo.

**The spike in August is due to ancillary products and seed sales at the Seattle Hempfest, concurrently during the cyclic low supply time, capturing a capitalization on base wholesale prices as well.*






With a strategic allocation of a larger percentage of the year’s inventory purposely held for sale during low supply times, abusing the demand, thus creating arbitrage by a temporary increase in price. The expected demand is using several years of historical data, also ignoring a correlation of increase in demand as the national legalization of marijuana looms around the corner. However as laws and regulations change, the industry nationwide is going to begin to emerge. One of the unique things about this industry is the fact that the southern Oregon climate is some of the most ideal marijuana cultivation climates in the world. Unlike the movements in other pioneer states, the lack of proper growing space, climate and experience has disallowed an organic and “grass roots” perspective to have been taken. With copious amounts of electricity needed to grow marijuana indoors, in Colorado, outside of a few brief months of outdoor crops, is a very costly endeavor. Low profit margin business design and plan is already successfully implemented. In Oregon, the ample humidity and ideal temperatures have historically produced some of the most potent and fruitful flowers in the world, by utilizing the profit margin on things such as air, water and land. A large profit margin is easily attainable, while not sacrificing the quality because of the aforementioned features of our area. Being able to boast a combination of an organic taste and potency, for such a small cost, is what makes 420CREATION an innovator of wholesale marijuana cultivation in an already profitable emerging market.


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> There is already several groups doing similar things now. I consult for some of them. I actually assisted in setting up several large grows. and in one case found the real estate they needed. Here is an example of one of our executive summaries. In my network, I have a lawyer, chemist, a guy with a Masters in Quantitative finance, (The Computer who wares tennis shoes) and an artist. We are always open to new ideas
> 
> *Executive Summary:*
> 
> ...


i am a bi polar person with a high iq .......everything i know about weed is from my own experiments 

i want a job in a shop as a grower ......allowing me to legally get paid for doing something i enjoy ....basically pay me to grow your plants and give me room to experiment to increase what the plants can do 

i can prove auto flowering plants are more profitable then photo plants and they have nearly the same chemical read outs in the end


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 3, 2015)

"i can prove auto flowering plants are more profitable then photo plants"



hmmmmm.....well go for it


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 3, 2015)

From my experience here in Southern Oregon, the folks who are hiring gardeners are looking for this kind of stuff. These size plants are hard to compete with in juxtaposition to indoor. I thing Colorado and Washington are excellent opportunities for high volume auto-flower operations. I personally think my indoor is better. However, there is a big debate where most people ( mostly outdoor growers) claim out door is the best. Good luck.


----------



## justugh (Dec 6, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> "i can prove auto flowering plants are more profitable then photo plants"
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.....well go for it


that is easy 
1 the amount they make in the time frame they make it 
auto plants can make more product in the same space as a photos in a set time frame (in a year u can do 3 photo grows in the same space u can do 4 to 6 grows in that same space with autos over that year period ) .....this means more product more strains on the shelf 
2 the equipment cost and energy
2a.....u need different light zones for photos 18/6 12/12 ......so this means 2 sets of lights 2 set of evo controls( AC heater humidifier dehumidifier air extraction or co2 enrichment) plus 2 area physically so u can keep running a routine to pull in every months/2 weeks 
2b ......auto flowers like both lights (red and blue) can run on a 20/4 whole life ....this means u need only one area large but it can be controlled with one set of evo controls meaning it is already 30-40% less energy to run the site 
3 cloning 
3a photo plants can clone a mother can offer 3 sets of clones avg number is 30 (going on the number of sites offered in cloning machines) that is 90 clones off 1 mother and this cost money for the hormones and equipment and energy 
3b cloning is not a good idea with auto......but getting seeds is then treating the bulk of them to be female ( good plant gone to seed 500 seeds ) so 1 plant has given me 350/425 females and 150/75 males .......the cost of getting a seed to sprout is less then clone due to the fact u can use the natural heat from a light to warm a jiffy green house so u have sprouts in 3 days ...the feed used in this is the same rooting feeding u give to the plants 
3c .......i will not act like i know but the success rate of cloning and success rate of sprouting .....i have a 96% success rate at sprouting my seeds...... _what is cloning rate ?_

the next part is hydro wins over soil do to the fact most water can be gotten for pennies compared to a good soil that can cost up to 30/40 bucks a planter (and this even account for the equipment cost and energy use ) hydro is still cheaper then soil 

ok so now we are in one room with hydro set up .......offering excess amounts of food to a auto plant can/will cause it to blow the fuck up do to the genetics of the Auto flower (grow as fast as it using what is offered to it flip into flowering and get to seed so next gen is born) 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/call-it-hydro-exp-gone-mad-imput-wellcome-autoflowering-strain-gone-nutz.764237/

auto plant done in 110days with 23oz of good solid buds for say at a cost of 1 dollar a day feed/power (total was 26oz 20 grams i did not sell the fluffy stuff used for cannabutter) 

no matter how u cut it the number show that Autos are a better choice ......the THC lvls and terps are near exact matches to photos thanks to the genetic work the breeders have been doing ....and the yields match what photos do in a shorter time


----------



## justugh (Dec 6, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> From my experience here in Southern Oregon, the folks who are hiring gardeners are looking for this kind of stuff. These size plants are hard to compete with in juxtaposition to indoor. I thing Colorado and Washington are excellent opportunities for high volume auto-flower operations. I personally think my indoor is better. However, there is a big debate where most people ( mostly outdoor growers) claim out door is the best. Good luck.View attachment 3556938


i bet u the guy spent more then a Grand on feeds and tweaking the soil 

the pay out should recover it tho ........good work good plant 

personally i think indoor is better........indoor u are mimicking the best day outdoor as many times as u possible can during the life of the plant 
outdoor is it a nature crap shoot but those small variables like that can offer something special in the weed one of the chemicals it produces could get a extra bump 

it starts to turn into the wine argument ....and weed snobs come out


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 7, 2015)

justugh said:


> i bet u the guy spent more then a Grand on feeds and tweaking the soil
> 
> the pay out should recover it tho ........good work good plant
> 
> ...


I agree, I also grow indoor and I think it is_* better.*_ ( I believe modern *testing will prove us right)* You are also right about that particular plant costing too much. Full disclosure that's _*not my plant,*_ I just worked there. Over the years I have worked on some of the largest MMJ farms in the world. But bigger don't make it better in my opinion. For me it's all about "The Cure" I only spent about $200. on nutes last year. I have a dump truck and I build/sell my own soil. These are from this year (2015). I have less than $1000. in the hole grow. I make/sell my own grow bags too. I have pic of much bigger plants that I have grown over the years, but I did spend some money on nuts. ( if that's not enough, I'll come over and paint your house too)


----------



## justugh (Dec 7, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I agree, I also grow indoor and I think it is_* better.*_ ( I believe modern *testing will prove us right)* You are also right about that particular plant costing too much. Full disclosure that's _*not my plant,*_ I just worked there. Over the years I have worked on some of the largest MMJ farms in the world. But bigger don't make it better in my opinion. For me it's all about "The Cure" I only spent about $200. on nutes last year. I have a dump truck and I build/sell my own soil. These are from this year (2015). I have less than $1000. in the hole grow. I make/sell my own grow bags too. I have pic of much bigger plants that I have grown over the years, but I did spend some money on nuts. ( if that's not enough, I'll come over and paint your house too)



have u been working on super soil for auto plants ........that is something i am looking for been messing around myself trying to find something


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 7, 2015)

justugh said:


> have u been working on super soil for auto plants ........that is something i am looking for been messing around myself trying to find something


No, actually I have never had an auto flower plant ( that I know of) As for the soil, I've had to cater to the market around me and here in my region everybody has* "Gone organic" *I gave up trying to explain about carbon molecules to people who do not want to hear it The customer is always right.


----------



## justugh (Jan 12, 2016)

bumping it again ......still after a op ruling 

will they add it will not add it .......limbo keeps me asking


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 12, 2016)

I came up with an idea for you. There is a school in Oakland Ca. Called* Oaksterdam University. *It' mostly growing, but I'm sure by now they have a bud tender course. On a funny note, some shirt-tail relative of mine wound up on my couch for a couple of months. Well, I wouldn't let him work in or around my garden. One, he is a dumb-ass, and second, I knew he would sue me if he got hurt. (*remember we were talking about workers comp the other day ) *Anyway, he apparently is a very good listener and took lots of pics with his cell-phone. Long story short; he conned his way into a job working for out of state millionaires and has almost buried them with crop failure .LoL.


----------



## justugh (Jan 12, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I came up with an idea for you. There is a school in Oakland Ca. Called* Oaksterdam University. *It' mostly growing, but I'm sure by now they have a bud tender course. On a funny note, some shirt-tail relative of mine wound up on my couch for a couple of months. Well, I wouldn't let him work in or around my garden. One, he is a dumb-ass, and second, I knew he would sue me if he got hurt. (*remember we were talking about workers comp the other day ) *Anyway, he apparently is a very good listener and took lots of pics with his cell-phone. Long story short; he conned his way into a job working for out of state millionaires and has almost buried them with crop failure .LoL.



if u can tell them u know a amish fucker that will get u results or they can cut off my nutz (give me 6 months) correct any issue he made learn the system and work on the tweaking ( if they need pics and all link them this account ) 

i just finished another round of experiments .......i got a 4 % increase on the THC with my new feeding ( the feed has been proven it increase the THC on 4 different strains now) 

moving to increasing terps in the plant and then finally a combine of all 3 feed plans to get my master plan


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 12, 2016)

justugh said:


> if u can tell them u know a amish fucker that will get u results or they can cut off my nutz (give me 6 months) correct any issue he made learn the system and work on the tweaking ( if they need pics and all link them this account )
> 
> i just finished another round of experiments .......i got a 4 % increase on the THC with my new feeding ( the feed has been proven it increase the THC on 4 different strains now)
> 
> moving to increasing terps in the plant and then finally a combine of all 3 feed plans to get my master plan


I really dont have the phone number that they packed up and went home to. Here is a pic of a small fraction of the* "consultants" *that have fallen out of the woodwork. LoL.... I remember, you are an indoor guy. I'm one of the few indoor growers around here. Everybody is growing those monsters like I posted and making concentrates out of them.( not brain surgery) However, that is some heavy lifting I'm here to tell ya, farm'n is farm'n. Regardless, building your own website with your test results and then posting up on Linked-in wouldn't hurt. I do know some potential investors were looking at that site a few years ago. I once had a profile on there and was contacted. I'm building a new web-site now. When it's done I'll post a link and that will give you an idea of whats up. In the meantime you can go to Cultivatedindustries.com. That is a pretty good one.


----------



## justugh (Jan 12, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> I really dont have the phone number that they packed up and went home to. Here is a pic of a small fraction of the* "consultants" *that have fallen out of the woodwork. LoL.... I remember, you are an indoor guy. I'm one of the few indoor growers around here. Everybody is growing those monsters like I posted and making concentrates out of them.( not brain surgery) However, that is some heavy lifting I'm here to tell ya, farm'n is farm'n. Regardless, building your own website with your test results and then posting up on Linked-in wouldn't hurt. I do know some potential investors were looking at that site a few years ago. I once had a profile on there and was contacted. I'm building a new web-site now. When it's done I'll post a link and that will give you an idea of whats up. In the meantime you can go to Cultivatedindustries.com. That is a pretty good one.



my friends pointed out ......i am not a ppl person i need to be kept away from the public for my own safety and theirs 

as for posting on link in and all that i am in a illegal state still .......i can not do it with out exposing self to major trouble ( i have not filed taxes in 15 years now) as far as the state and the government thinks i am a bum making less then 6000 a year on odd jobs (i really cleared little over 55k in 2015) ...i got a cash safe bolted to the concrete in the house and i sleep with a 12 gauge shotgun loaded with armor piercing and explosive rounds 

the only bank account i have is the one that my family shares ( if one of us is about to die we empty all the cash out into one of the other names so they can not death tax it for 33/50% ) same thing with the house here 3 of us are listed so if one dies they can not tax us ...we own the house outright for the last 8 years 

u should see my side yard is would be prefect for a nice green house .....but still illegal here to grow they only decriminalized it in sept 21 2014 ....they decided to allow 15 growing licensees in the state to supply the medical end but this is major companies no little person like me


----------



## MisterBlah (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> As for the soil, I've had to cater to the market around me and here in my region everybody has* "Gone organic" *I gave up trying to explain about carbon molecules to people who do not want to hear it The customer is always right.


Were you trying to explain to them that a CHNO molecule is an organic molecule? Or something along those lines?

Also, the customer is actually often wrong. You just have to show them you are right while telling them they are wrong and convincing them they are actually right. That's basically what sales jobs are.

Additionally, I too think we should have a section devoted to discussion of the business side of the industry.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

No, that's way too deep. That's like trying to explain Mendel's Law to hippies that have been breeding canibus for.......I'm not a salesman, I'm a grower, and an old one at that. Maybe when I was young, but now....


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> From my experience here in Southern Oregon, the folks who are hiring gardeners are looking for this kind of stuff. These size plants are hard to compete with in juxtaposition to indoor. I thing Colorado and Washington are excellent opportunities for high volume auto-flower operations. I personally think my indoor is better. However, there is a big debate where most people ( mostly outdoor growers) claim out door is the best. Good luck.View attachment 3556938


If thats one plant i think it may be the biggest ive ever seen. I saw a beauty down in medford once but it never finnished right. It was a long sativa and went too long for the weather. Plus rep for that monster.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 13, 2016)

MisterBlah said:


> Were you trying to explain to them that a CHNO molecule is an organic molecule? Or something along those lines?
> 
> Also, the customer is actually often wrong. You just have to show them you are right while telling them they are wrong and convincing them they are actually right. That's basically what sales jobs are.
> 
> Additionally, I too think we should have a section devoted to discussion of the business side of the industry.


True that. I also like where the ops headed with this but maybe like a riu classified section section for job postings for trimmers, gardeners, and other jobs related. I mean theres so many legal growers these days...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2016)

justugh said:


> if u can tell them u know a amish fucker that will get u results or they can cut off my nutz (give me 6 months) correct any issue he made learn the system and work on the tweaking ( if they need pics and all link them this account )
> 
> i just finished another round of experiments .......i got a 4 % increase on the THC with my new feeding ( the feed has been proven it increase the THC on 4 different strains now)
> 
> moving to increasing terps in the plant and then finally a combine of all 3 feed plans to get my master plan







Any dispensary would fire your ass as soon as you harvested autoflowers.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> If thats one plant i think it may be the biggest ive ever seen. I saw a beauty down in medford once but it never finnished right. It was a long sativa and went too long for the weather. Plus rep for that monster.


If it's the giant greenhouse plant you're talking about it was in Roseburg. It belonged to a guy I worked for. This is the size I find more manageable. I'm near Medford, If you're ever in town be sure and stop by. Tours are daily between 11:00 and 2:00 hair nets, Dab rigs/glass, and personal flotation devices are provided LoL.... but bring your own safety glasses and driver.


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

at this current time we have no plans to implement any more or new subforums or forum areas.
while this isnt because your idea is bad or poor, its not
its just that we dont have enough generated interest in some ideas that it ends up leaving the subforum area very dead, so people who do have to use it, will choose actually not to, and get mad when its moved to a subforum no one looks into.

as of right now your topic area would fall under black briefcase or , maybe even just a specific thread where business owners can share what they are looking for, however those people would have to step up and write 

as for posting a job looking for area, where business owners can pick up potential employees , its a neat idea but i can see instantly where it would cause problems with rollitup, because if those deals went bad, or the jobs were not legal, or they were not as advertised, than it falls on rollitup to be the center of the drama of it, along with that it was rollitup that brought those 2 parties together, than people assume we allow botched employment deals to go over at our website , etc, etc.


But as for the main idea we will put it into the suggestion box, just at this time we have no plans to implement any more subforums or forums.

hope that helps you get an answer ^_^


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> at this current time we have no plans to implement any more or new subforums or forum areas.
> while this isnt because your idea is bad or poor, its not
> its just that we dont have enough generated interest in some ideas that it ends up leaving the subforum area very dead, so people who do have to use it, will choose actually not to, and get mad when its moved to a subforum no one looks into.
> 
> ...


On one hand I agree that we don't need a sub- forum. On the other hand, because the advertising rates are so low on RUI and other sites like it, an enterprising shut-in with no people skills, but has computer skills could put all kinds of stuff together. Who do we know that fits that description.... mmmmm...justugh.... Don't think my wheels aren't turning too. Two million viewers is a lot of folks. I found this site because of advertising. Just say'n.


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> On one hand I agree that we don't need a sub- forum. On the other hand, because the advertising rates are so low on RUI and other sites like it, an enterprising shut-in with no people skills, but has computer skills could put all kinds of stuff together. Who do we know that fits that description.... mmmmm...justugh.... Don't think my wheels aren't turning too. Two million viewers is a lot of folks. I found this site because of advertising. Just say'n.


if you want to get into the graphic design for advertising you could always start a portfolio and create your own work and contact companies directly to see if you can work for them.

were not really here to get people to get jobs in the industry, and if those jobs become botched or arent legal , than who has to clean up the mess when the parties start arguing back and forth over legalities and payments on our forums?
me and the mod staff.
than people accuse us of having botched employments and being in cahootz with companies who arent up to proper employment standards.
you gotta think about what could potentially go wrong for rollitup as a whole, and theres a whole lot more negatives than positives if we have an employment section.
we are also a world wide website, so we have legal things we have to maintain up to countries codes and such so that we dont get shut down from the internet entirely , which is why we dont allow sales here. 

Its alot more than just opening up a new subforum for this topic, this is something our lawyers would have to look into to say if we could even do it, theres so much more potential legal issues with employment that we just cant afford the negatives of it 


while there are plenty of perfectly respectable employers in the industry who hold good employment standards and are up to business codes and have no employee problems, theres the flip side of extra shady business owners who take advantage of employees , rip them off , etc. 
im just not sure that the mod staff or owner wants to deal with it when the sub area becomes a warzone over some botched employment deals.


----------



## justugh (Jan 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Any dispensary would fire your ass as soon as you harvested autoflowers.



that part i know u are wrong 
when i went to denver in 2014 i talked about how i got there ......growing a auto plant i was offered 3 jobs at the time 
stop being a weed snob .....Auto plants are just as good as Photos now a days thanks to the breeders hard work chemical read out prove it.......... the rest of it is just in your head 



sunni said:


> if you want to get into the graphic design for advertising you could always start a portfolio and create your own work and contact companies directly to see if you can work for them.
> 
> were not really here to get people to get jobs in the industry, and if those jobs become botched or arent legal , than who has to clean up the mess when the parties start arguing back and forth over legalities and payments on our forums?
> me and the mod staff.
> ...



could u make a section with a standardized form a Grower could use to make up a grow portfolio and use that to try to get job 

i was looking for a section that would explain to me i need to know this ....have these ethical certs ......how to apply for the workers card

i am not looking for contacts but the correct way to present myself ....and short cuts/ how too get things done to be legal ....... every section of the world is different like washington DC is talking about making u take a ethics class before u are allowed to sell weed (all bud tenders would need to take the class and get cert before able to work ) .......that is what i am looking for 

and thanks for the answer back no mod/op ever told me what was up about this


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> at this current time we have no plans to implement any more or new subforums or forum areas.
> while this isnt because your idea is bad or poor, its not
> its just that we dont have enough generated interest in some ideas that it ends up leaving the subforum area very dead, so people who do have to use it, will choose actually not to, and get mad when its moved to a subforum no one looks into.
> 
> ...





justugh said:


> that part i know u are wrong
> when i went to denver in 2014 i talked about how i got there ......growing a auto plant i was offered 3 jobs at the time
> stop being a weed snob .....Auto plants are just as good as Photos now a days thanks to the breeders hard work chemical read out prove it.......... the rest of it is just in your head
> 
> ...


i already answered your question above, i have quoted it here in this post for easy reading access. it was the one above the other comment i made

the subsection you are asking for there just isnt enough interest in it, so no one will use it. and when the topic does come up users will choose not to put the thread in that subsection because no one uses it. so we will have to move the thread to that subsection and than the user gets upset because now no one is seeing his or her post.
we have no plans to add any more forum areas or subsections at this time.

when you make too many subsections it gets too confusing for members to know where to organize their threads, we typically see when we add newer subsections a huge decline in use of them. They often end up that the users will place their threads in more popular areas in order to get replies

i cant just make a subforum for you to use.
i would suggest you make a thread in black briefcase forum area and start your look there, you can utilize the thread areas that are best suited to your needs that are already established

your idea while not exactly what the black briefcase is specific to , its close enough that it could be placed here no problem https://www.rollitup.org/f/the-black-briefcase.95/

additionally you could look into the patient's area of your specific state or region in regards to workers card etc.


----------



## justugh (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> i already answered your question above, i have quoted it here in this post for easy reading access. it was the one above the other comment i made
> 
> the subsection you are asking for there just isnt enough interest in it, so no one will use it. and when the topic does come up users will choose not to put the thread in that subsection because no one uses it. so we will have to move the thread to that subsection and than the user gets upset because now no one is seeing his or her post.
> we have no plans to add any more forum areas or subsections at this time.
> ...


u just changed the answer u know that 

first one was legally issue ....ok i was not looking for a contacts i was looking for Info 
second one is not enough ppl would be in that section after i explained i was just looking for the info (how to)...i think u are wrong on that as it would drawl more ppl to the site since they can get how to get legal work ( your not linking to ppl just to info they need to have ready/under the belt to increase the odds of getting a Yes your hired) 

this is telling me basically u guys just do not want to deal with ........so instead of excuses why not just own up to it and say "NO to many issues" i would respect that more then a verbal run around 

i have looked on this site for months on that subject ......with very little success it is the same repeating shit .......i even answer someone else with my best understanding of what u need to do to get the job 

all good u can lock this.....i see this site is just going to be cock and balls on TNT and the same repeating ?s from the noobs in all the other pages 
i start looking for another site with the info


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

justugh said:


> u just changed the answer u know that
> 
> first one was legally issue ....ok i was not looking for a contacts i was looking for Info
> second one is not enough ppl would be in that section after i explained i was just looking for the info (how to)...i think u are wrong on that as it would drawl more ppl to the site since they can get how to get legal work ( your not linking to ppl just to info they need to have ready/under the belt to increase the odds of getting a Yes your hired)
> ...


i didnt change the answer i answered your question prior to talking about a classified section which alienwidow suggested for people looking for employment /jobs
so i answered 2 suggestions in one posts, 
than another user commented on more of the second suggestion so i went into further detail and that was the post you quoted on, 
so i believe you missed my first post answering your question.
i am sorry for the confusion

i dont want you to think im shutting down your idea, im not
its completely in the suggestion box, just at this time we feel the forum is pretty established with its sections and we arent looking to add any new ones or subforums.

in the meantime in order to get your help i am suggesting you use our already established areas to help you :

patient subsection areas (as they are locals to your area and may know info)
black briefcase
and maybe even legal edge.

Im sorry you didnt get the answer you were looking for

locked as per request of op


----------

